# food for dog with crystals in urine



## maisyandme (Jan 4, 2008)

Maisy had a bladder infection about a 1 1/2 months ago. She had the medicine, then 1 month of special food from our vet. The vet said she "suggests" Maisy stay on that food for maintenence for life. It doesn't appear to be all that great of a food, and it is pretty expensive. My question is this...is there another food that I could feed her without having to get it through the vet? (who I assume is selling me this brand because they get a bonus when they do) She was on Canidae ALS. Any suggestions/info would be a great help! Thanks!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

maisyandme said:


> Maisy had a bladder infection about a 1 1/2 months ago. She had the medicine, then 1 month of special food from our vet. The vet said she "suggests" Maisy stay on that food for maintenence for life. It doesn't appear to be all that great of a food, and it is pretty expensive. My question is this...is there another food that I could feed her without having to get it through the vet? (who I assume is selling me this brand because they get a bonus when they do) She was on Canidae ALS. Any suggestions/info would be a great help! Thanks!


What's the name of the food he put her on? Natural Balance has some cranberry in it. Whether it's enough to do the job, I'm not sure. But it's not cheap either. My dog had this problem. I gave her a Urinary Tract supplement for quite some time. It helped. Got it from Dr Fosters and Smith online.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have seen alot of female dogs have had UTI's and most do outgrow it. She might have to be on several rounds of antibiotics but after the spaying it ends it or improves it. Some people do give the cranberry suppliments to help with it and some say it works others say it doesnt. It may depend on the dog. 
When she goes outside I would wipe her with the hypoallergenic wipes and see if that helps to keep the bacteria out. 
As far as food, Merrick food I beleive has cranberry in it and so does Natural Balance. I am sure there are others that are as good as quality as those two. If you are not feeling comfortable with that food, then I would discuss it with the vet. I did that when my Beau had bloat surgery and had to go on venison. He was on the vet food and I didnt like it, so I found a good quality venison food and the vet approved. 

Good luck Maddiesmom here has been thru the wringer with her girl and bladder issues. You might contact her or look for some of her posts.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

maisyandme said:


> Maisy had a bladder infection about a 1 1/2 months ago. She had the medicine, then 1 month of special food from our vet. The vet said she "suggests" Maisy stay on that food for maintenence for life. It doesn't appear to be all that great of a food, and it is pretty expensive. My question is this...is there another food that I could feed her without having to get it through the vet? (who I assume is selling me this brand because they get a bonus when they do) She was on Canidae ALS. Any suggestions/info would be a great help! Thanks!


 
How old is she? Is she spayed or going to be? One of the main concerns in pets with chronic UTI's and kidney issues is that the food have a low ash content.
If she is young, not yet spayed, or has yet to come into season, I wouldn't rush to the conclusion that a special diet is needed, especially if she only had one UTI - very common in bitch puppies.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I worked with a few clients whose dogs had urinary problems, specifically related to stones or crystals. One of the most important things to do is to increase water/moisture intake. As such, I've found that canned diets have been the most helpful for clearing up these problems. With one clients' dogs, the crystals were gone in 3 days. I temporarily had her on Nature's Variety INSTINCT canned duck. It is also extremely important to have them drink as much water as possible throughout the day & night, if possible. There are also 2-3 minerals that you want to find a smaller amount of in the food (I'd have to look at my case histories to find exactly which ones those are). My case histories are pretty interesting!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The idea is to acidify the urine, in order to prevent struvite crystals from forming. Quality MEAT proteins, Vitamin C , ad Vitamins A and D as found in cod liver oil, will help to accomplish this. Low ash, magnesium, and phospate content is necessary, as these will promote to production of crystals.
Again, most puppies outgrow the common UTI's and the concern is with dogs who have CHRONIC UTI's.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

this is like the problem i am going through with maddison. she had a uti and was on meds for 10 days took her for a recheck and still high white count in urine so back on meds for 10 days...she also has a low ph level of 5 vet says they like it to be at 6-7 so has suggested changing food. madison is spayed and is 11 months she is on fromm salmon a la veg i don't know what to feed her now i want her on a good food. i am thinking of trying her on the pro plan i just hate switching her food so much....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

asiacat said:


> this is like the problem i am going through with maddison. she had a uti and was on meds for 10 days took her for a recheck and still high white count in urine so back on meds for 10 days...she also has a low ph level of 5 vet says they like it to be at 6-7 so has suggested changing food. madison is spayed and is 11 months she is on fromm salmon a la veg i don't know what to feed her now i want her on a good food. i am thinking of trying her on the pro plan i just hate switching her food so much....


You might try adding_ raw_ apple cider vinegar to her diet to acidify the urine, without changing foods yet.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks i will try that to see if it helps the vet wants her ph level checked again in a few weeks.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

asiacat said:


> thanks i will try that to see if it helps the vet wants her ph level checked again in a few weeks.


 
Give her a tspn in a pint of water. If she'll drink it, great, if not, pour it over her food once a day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Aren't urinary salt crystals the main culprit behind gout in humans?? If so I know a natural remedy for that is cherry juice - like from a health store in concentrate. Don't know if cross species would be different but you might want to ask your vet or one of the more knowing people here on the forum.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Aren't urinary salt crystals the main culprit behind gout in humans?? If so I know a natural remedy for that is cherry juice - like from a health store in concentrate. Don't know if cross species would be different but you might want to ask your vet or one of the more knowing people here on the forum.


You are correct, Steve. It is another option, although considerably more expensive than ACV (which also has other healing properties.) Here in Traverse City, "Cherry Capital of the World" (we retain the name although many of the old orchards have been turned over to wine grapes) Cherries and cherry products are highly touted for their medicinal uses.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you so much for your advice i really appreciate it and will first try the apple cider vinegar in the water or on the food and see how that goes for her. we are new to owning a dog and have done alot of research but getting advice from experienced owners is extremely helpful so thanks again.


----------

